# Port Angeles



## Soul Rebel (Feb 1, 2006)

Not only is it the place I resided the last 10 or so years but its one of the best places I have been to take photos. You could head downtown to take photos of some of the older buildings or maybe even the waterfront and Canada across the strait. You could turn around and take some beautiful photos of the snow covered mountains. You could head West on to the hills and take photos stretching almost to the Hood Canal bridge. Heck, you could head out of town and take the road to Salt Creek or around Lake Crescent and to Forks. 

There are so many places to take great photos that I could not possibly talk about them all in one setting. So I will try and get this done in steps. Of course, if anybody else has spent time around this area feel free to chime in.


*Salt Creek*

If you head west and out of town and instead of heading around Lake Crescent and Forks you take the road that heads to Joyce. On the way you pass the bridge stretching across the Elwha River where you just have to take a small detour. Down the road another 20 minutes you take a road to Salk Creek.

What makes this place so great is you can head to one of two areas. You have the campground area with wide open spaces and roads through some amazing trees. In this area you can see Canada and get some great photos of the water. 

The other area is the beach. Half way along the beach there is an island sitting about 30 feet out on a medium tide. To get on top you have to climb along the side and once up there you sit a good 30-40 feet above the beach. This island is covered with trees and gives you yet another great view.

This does not do the area justice so I will try and get some photos of Salt Creek. I cant wait.


----------

